# Help a simpleton.. Jones Flagship 2020



## Incompl te (12 mo ago)

Hello All!

I am after some help/advice.
Over the past 10 years odd I have ridden a Burton Clash 164W.
I have dabbled with a few different styles of board lately and settled on the 169W Jones Flagship 2020.

My issue is the Burton Clash had channel runners for my bindings previously, and the Flagship has a lot of paired screw-holes (I don't know of the terminology).

My question is, using my flow bindings and plates (I have a new one I've never used) do these work on my new board? or do I need to buy new plates? if so any thoughts around the type, or worst case do I need to buy new bindings?

I really would appreciate any help or advice, 

many thanks.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

the plate on the left works with the mounting system on the flagship. You'll use the 4 ovals in parallel.


----------



## Incompl te (12 mo ago)

Yes, it's actually very simple, thanks for helping me see through my stoooopidness.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

At least you were smart enough to hang on to the extra set of discs, so many people toss them and then need them later. FYI you can also rotate the disc 90 degrees if you need edge-to-edge adjustment for centering, or use them how you have them for stance width fine tuning


----------

